# mixed reviews on prozac



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am getting a bit confused as I have heard so many mixed reports on prozac, now I know all SSRI's make you feel worse before they make you feel better. My psychiatrist has put me on prozac as she said it is what the DP research unit at the Maudsley Hospital in London favour, the first two weeks nothing, but the last week have felt really bad with the side effects, which I have been told is normal and that they can make you worse before you feel better, as do all SSRI's, and was told that because I have only been taking them 3 weeks, I have to allow 6-8 weeks to see if they are for me. Some people are saying stop taking them, others are saying I haven't been taking them long enough to allow them to work. So am getting conflicting views. Help!! I don't know whether I am coming or going to be honest now!


----------



## theheadlesspostman (Oct 30, 2011)

Unless the side effects are unbearable, keep going for 6 weeks. You'll never know if the drug could have helped you or not if you stop early. The process of finding the right medication can be really horrible, but keep fighting. We're here for you and relate to what you're going through!


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks hun, that is what my GP says, I am only on day 24, and the side effects aren't pleasant, loss of interest in things, anxiety, loss of appetite, but two different GP's said to keep going until I get to 6-8 weeks and then if it is no good, it will be altered or changed. Thank you so much, cos all I have heard so far is people saying stop taking it, stop taking it. Yet it was depression that triggered my DP, so the underlying depression has to be treated I guess, hoping then that the DP will go. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## theheadlesspostman (Oct 30, 2011)

You've come this far, definitely keep going. At worst you can strike Prozac off the list decisively. At best you'll be pulled out of depression. Prozac is a safe drug. It won't be doing you physical harm. But yes, the start up effects are horrible.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

There has been some horrible side effects, I was okay for the first two weeks, but this last week (3rd week) was horrendous, felt so bad, anxiety/depression, not too bad today, so am hoping that the side effects will start to fade. I was worried cos everybody just kept saying on here, prozac horrible drug, stop it immediately, which made me feel worse. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is the DP that is the most unbearable though, the loss of my sense of self is so disturbing


----------



## magnilo (Feb 27, 2013)

my depersonalization is probably been causated by prozac, get off that shit

(it might have been MDMA, which i did a couple of times, but i dont think so)

im still completely anhedonic and apathetic 4 years after

edit: well not completely, ive gotten better, but not that much


----------

